

Interview with Chris Hartjes - GarethX
http://blog.fogcreek.com/dev-life-interview-with-chris-hartjes/

======
nasalgoat
Amusing to see someone I know profiled! I worked with Hartjes at a porn
company years ago. Glad to see he's moved up in the world.

